# Muddy Children



## Cameron Cushman (Aug 16, 2008)

This was my first time today trying to photography children and its not the easiest of things but im pretty happy with my results.

C&C Please

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2008)

C&C per req:

1. I think this one needs to be rendered in colour vice B&W; there's something about the way his hands are positioned, the skin tone, and the mud that looks a little off. 

2. Very good, although the muddy face and clean shoulders make it look a little posed. I think perhaps just a bit over-saturated and/or slightly too warm.

3. Well done; with the eyes and the expression, looks very much like an evil comicbook character. I'm not sure if the out of focus finger works or not.

4. Good, but probably 2/3 - 1 stop under-exposed.

5. Not bad.

6. Not bad.

7. Good, nice work on the eyes in this one; rather reminiscent of Pan with the mud "beard".

Just my $00.02 worth - your milage may vary.

~John


----------



## PattiS (Aug 17, 2008)

Cute captures!  
2, 4 and 6 look underexposed and a little on the red side to me.


----------

